# Pittsburgh March 29



## spoorprint (Jan 14, 2008)

This year's Iraq war anniversary demonstration in Pittsburgh will be on March 29th,
so as not to conflict with the March 19th CD in Washington, the Winter Soldier hearings
and Easter week. The demo will start at 1:30 and will center in the Oakland section of town. More details to follow.


----------



## spoorprint (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, this will converge on the Software Engineering Institute at Carnegie Mellon U.
S.E.I. designs military robots.
I don't know were the feeder marches will start.


----------



## spoorprint (Mar 3, 2008)

UP date: people will assemble at SEI at 1pm.


----------

